# SUP Class River Oriented



## cokayakboy (Jul 20, 2009)

This March, the First River Runner SUP Class Oriented.

Save You Spot, it is a 3 Full day Class.

SUP Essentials
River Navigation 
Safety and Rescue

Contact:

Alex Manzo
720-413-2657


----------

